# Nurse Phoebe



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

She hasn't left his side since we got home yesterday. She usually sleeps with us but she slept with Nicholas all night long. He's sitting up in the living room now and she's in his lap. She loves her boy and knows he just went through something. Sorry this picture is blurry. I took it with phone and the flash was turned off...


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Theres nothing like being loved by a puppy! Hope he's feeling better each day.. Hugs and prayers...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww Phoebe you sweet little thing! You're really helping Nicholas feel better! If I could I'd give you a hug, a kiss, and a nice big treat!!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

So very sweet, she deserves the tiara!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Aww, Phoebe, you're such a good sister!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh she wants to love on her brother. How sweet they are. I bet you don't have to worry, she will be there to alert you and make her brother feel better.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Phoebe is such a precious little nurse angel. And, your son, Nicholas, is very handsome.

My prayers continue that as each days passes ... Nicholas will feel better and better.

Thank you, Robin, for sharing the picture.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Just took this one!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Daisy's Mommie said:


> Theres nothing like being loved by a puppy! Hope he's feeling better each day.. Hugs and prayers...


You are so right Abby!



Furbabies mom said:


> Aww Phoebe you sweet little thing! You're really helping Nicholas feel better! If I could I'd give you a hug, a kiss, and a nice big treat!!!


Phoebe says, "Thanks Auntie Deb!"


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

mdbflorida said:


> So very sweet, she deserves the tiara!


I'll be taking her tiara pix soon Mags!



Leila'sMommy said:


> Aww, Phoebe, you're such a good sister!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is indeed, Pam!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> Oh she wants to love on her brother. How sweet they are. I bet you don't have to worry, she will be there to alert you and make her brother feel better.


She's still with him. I hope he doesn't have to walk outside with her when it's time to go potty!



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Phoebe is such a precious little nurse angel. And, your son, Nicholas, is very handsome.
> 
> My prayers continue that as each days passes ... Nicholas will feel better and better.
> 
> Thank you, Robin, for sharing the picture.


Thanks Marie, I think he's handsome too!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Phoebe is the best nurse ever.:wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

ahhh how sweet... just goes to shoe just how truly 'in-tune' they are to their family members! 

want to add.. Nicholas is one good looking young man! .. hope he recoups quickly!... he should with his own very special little 'private-nurse" :wub:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Awwww! What a sweet little baby taking care of her skin brother! She is precious! Sending prayers....


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Phoebe is the best nurse ever.:wub:


Yes she is, Syl!



Maidto2Maltese said:


> ahhh how sweet... just goes to shoe just how truly 'in-tune' they are to their family members!
> 
> want to add.. Nicholas is one good looking young man! .. hope he recoups quickly!... he should with his own very special little 'private-nurse" :wub:


You're so right Terry. They always seem to know.



babycake7 said:


> Awwww! What a sweet little baby taking care of her skin brother! She is precious! Sending prayers....


Thanks Hope!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

MoonDog said:


> Just took this one!


What a great picture! She looks very concerned for Nicholas.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*What a Good Girl. Glad they have Each Other.*


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

What a sweet little nurse. They really do make the best little nurses, they seem to understand when their family is under the weather. Your son seems to be looking like he feels better.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

How sweet! So glad Nickolas is doing well!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What a wonderful nurse - and good-looking son! Hope he's feeling better as each day goes on.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

That's so sweet it brings tears to my eyes. You are a lucky boy in so many ways Nicholas!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:wub::wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Phoebe makes a great nurse. If she lived closer, she could go with Lacie to visit the Hospice patients. 

Robin -- so glad that your son is doing so well. I know this is a huge relief.


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

That is just so sweet!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Awww this is so sweet! You should get her a nurse's outfit for her  I am glad that your son is doing better!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I can't think of better medicine than to be loved and cared for my a Maltese.

Glad your son is doing well.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

They always know how we feel.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, that's so sweet.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Good girl Phoebe  You take care of your boy!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Isn't it amazing how our pups know when things are not quite right? I'm so glad to hear your son is doing well and has his sweet little nurse to keep him company.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It really is amazing how in tune with us they are, and how they know whwn we don't feel well. Glad your son is doing better.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> What a great picture! She looks very concerned for Nicholas.


Thanks Deb. She's still by his side!



Yogi's Mom said:


> *What a Good Girl. Glad they have Each Other.*


Me too Nickee!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

ladodd said:


> What a sweet little nurse. They really do make the best little nurses, they seem to understand when their family is under the weather. Your son seems to be looking like he feels better.


Laurie, yes, they do seem to know! Nicholas is feeling better, just very sore.



sherry said:


> How sweet! So glad Nickolas is doing well!
> 
> Thanks Sherry!
> 
> ...





maggieh said:


> What a wonderful nurse - and good-looking son! Hope he's feeling better as each day goes on.


Thanks Maggie. I think he's a cutie-pie!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> It really is amazing how in tune with us they are, and how they know whwn we don't feel well. Glad your son is doing better.


Thank you Walter!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Awww, Phoebe is being such a good little nurse to her brother...glad to hear he's doing good and that he's just sore. He'll get better in no time with his sissy taking such good care of him. <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

mysugarbears said:


> Awww, Phoebe is being such a good little nurse to her brother...glad to hear he's doing good and that he's just sore. He'll get better in no time with his sissy taking such good care of him. <3
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Debbie, I feel really bad because I came back to work today. I'm counting on Phoebe to take care of him til I get home!


----------

